# Kyzer's AKC reg name, stack shots, etc..long post warning!



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

So while doing a search on Pawvillge, I found 4 dogs with "Rising From The Ashes" in their names- 1 Belgian Malinios, 1 Dachshund, 1 Saluki, and 1 Siberian Husky. Back to the drawing board . 

-EDIT: Just kidding, those weren't the kennel names! So this name may be here to stick..hopefully.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

grin my brownie is Windswepts' Rise from the Ashes, call name Phoenix. His name has a lot of meaning to Angela as he was named by one of the folks that helped evacuate the grooming shop she was working at before it was taken by the Black Forest Fire shortly before he was born.


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

Variants of "Rising From The Ashes" seem to be very popular, but I've searched Google, Pawvillage, and OFFA and couldn't find any kennels with that name. I don't want to have a name someone else has, that's very important to me.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes his rear legs are a bit far back. The bone from the hock down should be perpendicular to the floor. So you want the rear legs back just far enough to have a 90 degree angle. In an ideal rear end the tips of the toes would be below the hip joint. Hope that helps.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Being allowed limited letters and spaces in a registered name, Rising From the Ashes is only going to allow for very short actual names for any puppies you produce. 8 letters to be exact.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Take a handling class near you. They are a lot of fun and you will learn a lot! Rising from the ashes seems sad.  Of course, I know of a couple of people who have lost dogs in hideous fires so that is what comes to mind. You could shorten it to Ashes Rising or Rising Ashes. 

As far as stacking him- his tail should be straight up and his rear legs are too far back. He has a lovely long neck!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I would not let any name cause me to look or not to look at your dogs, but I don't think the name sounds very positive. I think something more happy would be better IMHO.


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

Depending on what other people think of him and what I can dig up about his dam and sure and of course health testing, he probably won't sire a litter. I didn't think about future litters though way in the future.

I was attracted to that kennel name because of an..."altercation"? I had had with a very sneaky breeder who told me people "know about me" and how I'm basically on people's black list because I had investigated her claims of health testing her dogs..and I'm the bad person. I then got bombarded by her followers telling me how I'm such a horrible person and how I will never amount to anything in the dog world.


It didn't seem negative to me. To me, it was powerful. Like..you can kick me but you won't keep me down kind of thing. But, I see what you mean.

Yeah, trying to have my boyfriend hold him in the stack was not easy. I've been studying the illustrated standard and I've been trying very, very hard to pick his faults out. Plus I've been studying The Complete Poodle cover to cover again and again. I'm no where near ready to go out and pick my own bitch who complements a stud dog physically and pedigree wise. NO WHERE near. I would rather co own and learn under the wing of a mentor, then in 5ish years venture out.

I cannot at this time attend a handling class, so pretty much I'm learning off YouTube videos and all my gazillion books. I have an outage coming up in 2 weeks, so I won't be able to seriously work with him until after. It is not ideal, but it is what it is.

I will brain storm for a different kennel name, there is no rush . Hoping to get a movement video later this week. I'm letting him be a silly puppy for the moment..pretty much living by The Complete Poodle right now LOL!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

How about just RFA? BTW it helps to have someone else look at your stacking & let you know where to adjust. If you don't have someone knowledgeable handy you could hand BF the book/ diagram & let him watch. I had a really hard time telling when I got it right & of course puppies very rarely stay still to let you step to the side to check your work lol


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

Lol well I knew it wasn't right when I took the picture, so I guess that means something, right?? 

We are back to the drawing board, no big deal .


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i like your attitude kelseyrose03. and poolann's suggestion of rfa sounds good to me. yes, finding a mentor would really be a good move. best of luck in your endeavor.


----------

